# Whats a very good OPTICAL mouse PAD??



## XeoNoX (Nov 17, 2005)

Would people like to share their views on some very good OPTICAL mouse PADs??


----------



## Karamas (Nov 17, 2005)

Dont get something that is all reflective and can cause the lazer to mess up, and dont go buy some stupid $49 mouse pad cause in that case the surface that it is sitting in is better...so basicly dont get something reflective and dont spend lost of money on it.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 17, 2005)

I have found that a peice of white printer paper is just about the best surface you can use.  It kind of looks tacky to use a peice of paper, but it works really well, plus it gives you an idea of the kind of surfaces that work best.


----------



## oldmanjk (Nov 17, 2005)

*Brite Mat*

I'm currently using a Brite Mat with a Logitech G7 2000 dpi laser (not optical) mouse and I love it.  I think I paid like $7-15 for it about a year ago.  They're made in the UK, have non skid backings, are "virtually indestructible under normal use," have non reflective surfaces ("wipe away dust, dirt & even liquid spills" --note: I have personally spilled a coffee on it and to my glee the coffee did no permanent damage.     Now that I'm using my Far Side planner as a mousepad while reading the back of the good one I'm reminded how much of a difference an optical surface makes.  It has a "QUALITY ASSURED" sticker on the back, and patent numbers in Europe and the UK.  US Pat.Pending.  "Patented Tracking Surface which has been specially developed for use with an Optical mouse and works just as well with conventional 'balled' mice - always offering ultra-precise tracking."
   On the other hand, MaximumPC's current issue says that LAN-party goers wouldn't be caught dead without that ultra-expensive metal one.  I don't know anything about it...but I'm pretty sure if you're spending over $20 on a mouse pad you might as well give me your girlfriend's phone number.

P.S. Let's get me reinstated as a poster!  =  Contact your local W1zzardman.


----------



## D_o_S (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a Steel Pad S&S with a Logitech G5, I like it, the only problem is that after some time, the plastic that grips the pad to the table starts wearing away...


----------



## EnglishLion (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm using one that we give away with some software at work.  It's nice and thick and therefore heavy, so it doesn't need any grips to stay put on the desk.  It's got a matt materials top (cotton maybe?) and is black & grey.

Cost me nothing and works a dream with my optical cordless Logitech.  No all I need is to splash out on a G7.


----------



## oldmanjk (Nov 19, 2005)

*Logitech*

First time I've ever spent $100 on a mouse...


----------



## bim27142 (Nov 19, 2005)

oldmanjk said:
			
		

> First time I've ever spent $100 on a mouse...


wow?!


----------



## oldmanjk (Nov 19, 2005)

*The Internet Superstore*

Buy.com - Logitech G7 Laser Cordless Mouse PC Gaming Wireless-Rechargeable


----------



## XeoNoX (Nov 27, 2005)

thanks for the people that correctly answered the question, the rest of you should read a little better!!!

 hint: P.A.D.   (not the actual MOUSE!!!)


----------



## AMDCam (Nov 27, 2005)

If you use your table (no pad) it works pretty well on most. Unless it's a plastic, fake wood, smooth table. But it's funny, I had an old Gateway 2000 mousepad and the Razer Copperhead I use messed up a lot on it, like moved the cursor for no reason. I took it off and used the table under the pad and it works perfect. If you really want a good pad though, I hear "Mantis" and Exactmats from Razer are probably the best because Razer is known as the very best gaming mouse company.


----------



## XeoNoX (Nov 27, 2005)

I have FAKE WOOD!! Im a cheap SOB! And i love my desk!!!


----------



## AMDCam (Nov 27, 2005)

lol well what kind of mouse is it? My laser works well on fake wood, but 2 of my opticals really hate the wood layer. I know you say optical but if it's like a Diamondback or other high performance mouse then it might be fine


----------



## XeoNoX (Nov 27, 2005)

im using just a cheap a plain logitech M-BJ58 optical wheel mouse.


----------



## Shyska (Nov 27, 2005)

XeoNoX said:
			
		

> im using just a cheap a plain logitech M-BJ58 optical wheel mouse.



get yourself a sheet of white paper...


----------

